# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Peter William Holden

## Airicist

Peter William Holden

----------


## Airicist

Modern ultimate kinetic art compilation by Peter William Holden 

Published on Feb 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dance Machine || Perpetual Useless

Published on Mar 25, 2016




> Peter William Holden (1970, UK) lives and works in Leipzig, Germany. Holden is an installation artist influenced by electronic subculture and street culture. His practice focuses on the transformation of objects, utilising his knowledge of applied mathematics. The usage of computers combined with mechanical elements to create mandala inspired installations later become the foundation of his ephemeral animations. He makes kinetic sculptures and movies, which have been presented at numerous exhibitions and festivals around the world including China, Australia, Canada, Turkey, Spain and France. Exhibitions such as: “Move” New Media Festival, TEDance – Technologically Expanded Dance, E-Art Festival ‘Digital Art & Magic Moments’, ROBODOCK -Technology & Arts Festival, Almost Cinema, Ars Electronica, etc. 
> 
> The most amazing useless machines, experiments, inventions, strange and extraordinary science artefacts and art kinetic objects from around the world.

----------

